

Facebook on “Embracing Open Source Security” and Osquery - sweis
https://code.facebook.com/posts/1027487190596163

======
sweis
This team is hiring, by the way:
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/department?req=a0I1200000G4...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/department?req=a0I1200000G4M4hEAF)

